# HELP BUILDING A HOME THEATER



## Kickerassman (Jan 22, 2008)

BUDGET-1000$
WANT 7.1 
NEED EVERYTHING BESIDES WIRING SO BASIC
SPEAKERS SUB AND RECEIVER
i was considering getting the yamaha ns-777 would like to use them as the fronts and also was considering a jvc receiver rxd301s http://av.jvc.com/product.jsp?modelId=MODL027459&pathId=5&page=1
yamaha ns777
http://www.yamaha.com/yec/products/productdetail.html?CNTID=200119&CTID=5002900
and this 
http://cgi.ebay.com/YAMAHA-HOME-THE...4800016QQihZ014QQcategoryZ14991QQcmdZViewItem
for every thing else 
plus a sub which im having trouble deciding
also this is for a collage house so it will also be used for a lot of party's so need to be pretty loud and clean... that why i went with a nice sets of fronts... but still want 7.1 souround sound 

any input> thanksssssssssss


----------



## Spasticteapot (Mar 5, 2007)

Kickerassman said:


> BUDGET-1000$
> WANT 7.1
> NEED EVERYTHING BESIDES WIRING SO BASIC
> SPEAKERS SUB AND RECEIVER
> ...


1. 7.1 is overrated. Unless you have a truly unspeakable amount of money to spend (far more than $1,000), you can almost always get better performance out of a good 5.1 system.

2. Get a better receiver. I'm a big fan of Yamaha - they generally perform better than any other budget receiver, and are built to last. I'd buy one used - for $150 or so, you can get a lightly used Yamaha that should be very good indeed.

3. Get better speakers than those. As much as I like Yamaha receivers, I'm not a big fan of their speakers - the surround-sound set you linked to is likely to disappoint.

If you want loud, Paradigm is a good bet. I listened to a pair of Atoms at a local audio store, and I actually had to ask the fellow running the place to turn them down - they hurt my ears! Sound quality is great, too.

Alternately, you can build your own. A set of five Encores would fit the bill nicely. 

http://www.partsexpress.com/projectshowcase/indexn.cfm?project=Encore

Built properly, these will blow away commercial speakers priced at $2,000 a set, work for music as well as movies, and cost under $500.

If you really want to rock, replace the left and right channels with RS180 MTMs. 

http://www.partsexpress.com/projectshowcase/dr-k-mtm/index.html

3. Build your own subwoofer. Unless you're willing to spend big money on Velodyne or Hsu, you're not likely to be getting a very good one. However, $80 gets you a Dayton 100w plate amp which can be combined with the subwoofer driver of your choice - anything with a -3db point below 30hz should do the job.


----------



## Kickerassman (Jan 22, 2008)

wow thanks!
i love building my own stuff... but this time i cant its for a family member and they want it soon .... so 1000 pick me a set up ? no yamaha speakers ... what nice speaker you recommend?
thanks awesome help!


----------



## Spasticteapot (Mar 5, 2007)

Kickerassman said:


> no yamaha speakers ... what nice speaker you recommend?
> thanks awesome help!





Spasticteapot said:


> If you want loud, Paradigm is a good bet. I listened to a pair of Atoms at a local audio store, and I actually had to ask the fellow running the place to turn them down - they hurt my ears! Sound quality is great, too.
> .


You can get a pair of Atoms, a pair of rear surrounds, and a center channel for under $500. A Hsu STF-1 will cost $300, leaving you $200+ for a used reciever.


----------

